# Fantasy



## Chelsea (Sep 18, 2005)

So who has smelled this? What's the verdict? It's not out in Canada but I hear it smells like pink sugar. I liked curious.. so..


----------



## MACreation (Sep 19, 2005)

It smells sweet and kind of musky (to me) after being on for a while, the sweetness is not as strong, but i kept sniffing myself...lol  I think it's very pretty but GODDESS by kimora lee is amazing!


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 19, 2005)

Smells like cotton candy to me. I rather not smell like that.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 19, 2005)

u know, now that u mention it chels, it does kinda smell like pink sugar..  the bottle is so pretty.. i don't think i'll get it cos i have pink sugar already =)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 21, 2005)

Ok I smelled it today.. its not like pink sugar really.. but I am so in lvoe with it and buying it when it comes out


----------



## makeup_junkie (Sep 25, 2005)

i can't wait to smell it.  i really like curious...but i'm sort of afraid that this will be too sweet.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Oct 2, 2005)

it smells like Tihitan Vanilla and Warm Black Current


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Oct 5, 2005)

you know, i hated curious, but i got a sample of this in the mail and loved it! its really sweet and fruity...


----------



## clockworkrose (Oct 6, 2005)

WAAAYYYYYY too sweet IMHO. I smelled an insert in a magazine and nearly died gagging...and the ad for it witht he "magic love arrows" show by white-trash Kevin Federline made me gag, too. I dunno, I much prefer rich, musky scents to cavity-inucing sweets.


----------



## Pink_minx (Oct 6, 2005)

My mom got me fantasy for my b-day and it smells soo good.  My bf said he wanted to eat me! I love the smell, sweet like candy.  For those of you who like the smell of sweetness you should get this perfume.  And the bottle is soo cute!


----------



## xiahe (Oct 7, 2005)

it smells like cotton candy IMO.  i prefer Curious over Fantasy.


----------



## sharronmarie (Oct 12, 2005)

I was very excited for this perfume because i loved Curious, but whe i finally got around to sampling it, I HATED it.... I was very dissapointed.


----------



## Glow (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah, I was very dissapointed with Fantasy actually.
I loved curious but this was just too... i dont know how to describe it.


----------



## Kristen (Oct 15, 2005)

I find it strange just how different opinions are on her perfumes. Most people only like one, but not the other. Personally I loove this scent (although I am finding it similar to Paris Hilton, JLo's Live.. Escada perfumes).. but I abhor the bottle. If the bottle were similar to Curious' I would have bought it lickety split.


----------



## Shawna (Oct 19, 2005)

I hate Curious, but I smelled Fantasy today, and I might go and get it if it sits well on me.  I really liked the fragrance on the tester strip, but I was wearing perfume so I didn't try it on.  I love sweet perfumes.


----------



## Chelsea (Oct 19, 2005)

i am waiting for a holiday gift set to come out


----------



## user3 (Oct 19, 2005)

I am so on the fence with Fantasy!

I am not sure I should be smelling sweet like candy but I like it so much!!!


----------



## Scrangie (Oct 23, 2005)

You know, I don't think it smells like Pink Sugar at all.  

But it does smell fruity slightly floral and sweet with vanilla.

I love it really.  I bought myself a bottle.  Hehehe.  I'm not a big fan of Curious though, so I'm pleased with this one.


----------



## luckyme (Oct 23, 2005)

I recently bought this gift set that came with lotion, perfume, and a lipgloss and I love it. With the lotion and perfume both, the staying power is pretty good! The gift set was a great price also.


----------



## succubus (Nov 11, 2005)

I smelled it last night...really sweet...like cotton candy. I like it, but I dont think I'd wear it.


----------



## User34 (Nov 11, 2005)

I luv fantasy.. just waiting for my b/f to get it for me .. hehe =)


----------



## Becki (Nov 12, 2005)

Oooo I love this perfume! I have a sample of it and I am definately buying it, well maybe I might get my bf to buy it too Alumeze!!! I think it smells like Pink Sugar which I love! I love sweet smelling things


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Nov 16, 2005)

smells similar to curious but sweeter. I like it.


----------



## x.els.x (Dec 16, 2005)

i personally LOVE it


----------



## comacat (Jan 20, 2006)

I have it and love it.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 20, 2006)

I LOVE Fantasy. But I'm a sucker for edible scents -- anything that smells like candy/fruit/punch/food I LOVE. Fantasy=thumbs up for me!


----------



## x.els.x (Jan 20, 2006)

agreed


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 11, 2006)

I know this is probs bumping the topic but i MUST say this lol!

I adore Fantasy!!! I got it before it came out in the UK so of course when my mates smelt it, they really wanted it lol. I love the sweet smell and its my 2nd fave perfume, although i had experienced on the first two times ive used it, i got a major headache but it stopped after that, anyone else experienced that?


----------



## fairytale22 (Jun 29, 2006)

Just wanted to let anyone who loves Fantasy/wants to try Fantasy know, this site has an amazing dupe of it:
http://www.spiral-creations.org/Eart...duplicates.htm
And if you order the purse size EDP, it's only 3 bucks! I was wearing it and one of my friends is like "mmm you smell good" and the other is like "yeah...oh wait! is that britney spears? fantasy?" ;D


----------



## fairytale22 (Jun 29, 2006)

Just wanted to let anyone who loves Fantasy/wants to try Fantasy know, this site has an amazing dupe of it:
http://www.spiral-creations.org/Eart...duplicates.htm
And if you order the purse size EDP, it's only 3 bucks! I was wearing it and one of my friends is like "mmm you smell good" and the other is like "yeah...oh wait! is that britney spears? fantasy?" ;D


----------



## JULIA (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm in love with this perfume, but it has a hint of black pepper. I know, that's insane, but everytime I smell it I smell pepper. I need to save up enough money to go out and buy it :\


----------



## devin (Aug 17, 2006)

you know i was looking at another one of your posts on perfumes and i noticed that we have and like most of the same perfumes. i thought that was cool b/c i know how people differ in taste. oh yeah and my co-worker wears pink sugar and i just put that on my list to buy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_u know, now that u mention it chels, it does kinda smell like pink sugar.. the bottle is so pretty.. i don't think i'll get it cos i have pink sugar already =)_


----------

